# [Problem] pcmcia wireless with kernel 2.6.10-r6

## MetalWarrior

Hi people, 

I'm in troubles with my wireless pcmcia card.. It always worked well with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r*, while after the installation of the new version of the kernel (2.6.10-r4 or r6) it stopped working.. What  is strange is that it seems not to be a problem of the wireless card drivers (the acx100) but something else, because when I insert the card nothing happens (there are no new messages in /var/log/messages, the file shown by dmesg).. I used the configuration file of the 2.6.9 kernel as configuration for the somenew kernel.. 

Can you give me any suggestion?

Thank you very much

----------

## Lotu

It could be your pcmcia ports are not recognized. Are your motherboard chipset drivers correctly in kernel?

----------

## kdag

im having the same problem here after migration from same kernels 2.6.9 to 2.6.10-r6 the only difference is the card, mine is a orinoco/hermes prism2

no messages in dmesg and the mini-pci loads correctly as the yenta_socket which i think is used by the slot....

cardmrg reports no problems neither and i have reemerged pcmcia-cs with no change, the slot seems just to be invisible for the machine.

what can be check for troubleshoot this?

thanks,

/a

some dmesg output:

```

orinoco 0.15rc2STA (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_nortel 0.15rc2STA (Tobias Hoffmann & Christoph Jungegger <disdos@traum404.de>)

orinoco_pci 0.15rc2STA (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

orinoco_plx 0.15rc2STA (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Daniel Barlow <dan@telent.net>)

orinoco_tmd 0.15rc2STA (Joerg Dorchain <joerg@dorchain.net>)

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.0 [1014:0552]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:00.0, mfunc 0x01d21b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04f8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000086
```

----------

## kdag

and this is the output of lsmod where all seems to be in place.

```
 root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sg                     36384  0 

floppy                 58960  0 

af_packet              22536  2 

rtc                    13112  0 

pcmcia                 23044  4 

yenta_socket           22016  0 

pcmcia_core            57408  2 pcmcia,yenta_socket

orinoco_tmd             4992  0 

orinoco_plx             6272  0 

orinoco_pci             7296  0 

orinoco_nortel          5504  0 

orinoco                44048  4 orinoco_tmd,orinoco_plx,orinoco_pci,orinoco_no

el

hermes                  9216  5 orinoco_tmd,orinoco_plx,orinoco_pci,orinoco_no

el,orinoco

snd_intel8x0           33568  0 

snd_ac97_codec         77024  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                99464  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              26500  1 snd_pcm

snd                    57956  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10464  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10244  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip    10948  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     7876  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5444  0 

ipw2100               148548  0 

ieee80211              37796  1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt         6216  5 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee

211_crypt_wep,ipw2100,ieee80211

ide_scsi               16772  0 

evdev                   9984  1 

usbmouse                5760  0 

scsi_mod              117504  2 sg,ide_scsi

usbhid                 37696  0 

thermal                18696  0 

processor              29740  1 thermal

fan                     5892  0 

button                  8592  0 

battery                12164  0 

ac                      6404  0 

joydev                 10432  0 

uhci_hcd               33680  0 

usbcore               121464  4 usbmouse,usbhid,uhci_hcd

radeon                133732  2 

intel_agp              22684  1 
```

```

```

----------

## Atle

As root, try running cardmgr

What is

cardctl ident

and

carctl info

reporting?

----------

## kdag

```
cardmgr 

cardmgr[22839]: open_sock(socket 0) failed: Device or resource busy

cardmgr[22839]: another cardmgr is already running?
```

```
root # cardctl ident 

Socket 0:

  product info: "Avaya Communication", "Avaya Wireless PC Card", "Version 01.01", ""

  manfid: 0x0156, 0x0002

  function: 6 (network)

Socket 1:

  no product info available

```

```
 root # cardctl info

PRODID_1="Avaya Communication"

PRODID_2="Avaya Wireless PC Card"

PRODID_3="Version 01.01"

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0156,0002

FUNCID=6

PRODID_1=""

PRODID_2=""

PRODID_3=""

PRODID_4=""

MANFID=0000,0000

FUNCID=255
```

but my card doesnt blink the lights, the card is oke since i have tested it on other laptop...few mins ago.

any clue?

as said before dmesg shows nothing new to the above and this is lspci in case its useful:

```
 root # lspci 

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

0000:02:00.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:00.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4520 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82540EP Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Mobile) (rev 03)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)
```

thanks for

/a

----------

## Atle

If the card shows up and is detected by the cardbus system, it should be a matter of modprobe'ing the right kernel module.

----------

## rmh3093

this happend to me in .9 .10 and .11 depending on the version of he kernel, it definately has to do with messed up pcmcia pr net-dev drivers because my orinoco does the same thing

----------

## kdag

if i set this on the kernel the PCMCIA works fine:

```

 [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Etensions                                        

           ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)                                                   

           < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)                                                             

           < >   Aironet Arlan 655 & IC2200 DS support                                                          

           < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN & DEC RoamAbout DS ISA support                                         

           < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support                                                

           < >   ircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support                                               

           ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support                                                

           < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support                                                       

           ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                                                         

           < >   Cisco/Aironet 34/35/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards                                              

           <*>   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)                                         

           < >     Hermes in PL9052 based PCI adaptor support (Netgear MA301 etc.) (EPERIMENTAL)              

           < >     Hermes in TMD7160 based PCI adaptor support (EPERIMENTAL)                                   

           <*>     Prism 2.5 PCI 802.11b adaptor support (EPERIMENTAL)                                         

           < >   Atmel at76c50 chipset  802.11b support                                                        

           ---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support                                                  

           <*>   Hermes PCMCIA card support                                                                     

           < >   Cisco/Aironet 34/35/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards                                                   

           < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                                                     

           ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support                                              

           < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus
```

but since i need to patch the driver so to be able to put the card in monitor mode, when i do:

```
 root # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge orinoco

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc2-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) orinoco-0.15rc2.tar.gz

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.10-gentoo-r6

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   orinoco-0.15_rc2 requires Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol) (CONFIG_HERMES) to be DISABLED.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc2-r1 failed.
```

if i uncheck  (CONFIG_HERMES) the card beigns presenting the above described behaviour, no errors reported and card recognized by cardmgr but no blinking light or card functioning.

i have emerged orinoco-0.15_rc2-r1 succesfully after disabling hermes in the kernel, added this modules:

```

 echo "hermes" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 echo "orinoco" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 echo "orinoco_nortel" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 echo "orinoco_pci" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 echo "orinoco_plx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 

 echo "orinoco_tmd" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

but the card remains dead power, cardmgr sees the card but no lights or activity from it.

Atle, what other kernel module could be needed?

thanks pals for you help

/a

----------

## RemcoNL

Interesting topic:)

I have the same problem with my IBM 10/100 PCMCIA-card, it works fine in 2.6.9, but I can't get it to work with 2.6.10... No solution yet  :Sad: 

----------

## kdag

basically the question is:

has anyone a 2.6.10 kernel working with patched orinoco

*  net-wireless/orinoco [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.15_rc2-r1

if so, can u tell the steps you followed for not loosing power on the card?

tkx

pd.

its seems that this prob is related to the version of xorg-x11 one is using, i dont see why and i have asked in this other thread to see if theres a logical answer to this situation.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2022018#2022018

im using this:

```
   x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.1.902

   Linux 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## Nate_LapT

I maybe a n00b but after reading a crap load of forums and messing with my laptop for aprox 8 hours, I changed my kernel to 2.6.9-r9 and my card is now reconized. though I havnt got it completly working, the led is now lit on the card and a lspci reports my card also.

----------

## kadet

cymric src # qpkg -fp -v orinoco

net-wireless/orinoco-0.15_rc2-r1 *

cymric src # uname -a

Linux cymric 2.6.11-rc5 #4 Fri Apr 1 11:51:03 EEST 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Working well with this drivers and with patches for prism2 headers

Previosly this drivers was working with linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r7

iwpriv:

eth2      Available private ioctls :

          force_reset      (8BE0) : set   0       & get   0

          card_reset       (8BE1) : set   0       & get   0

          set_port3        (8BE2) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_port3        (8BE3) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_preamble     (8BE4) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_preamble     (8BE5) : set   0       & get   1 int

          set_ibssport     (8BE6) : set   1 int   & get   0

          get_ibssport     (8BE7) : set   0       & get   1 int

          get_rid          (8BE9) : set   0       & get 1024 byte

          set_prismheader  (8BF0) : set   1 int   & get   0

          set_fcsbytes     (8BF2) : set   1 int   & get   0

iwconfig:

eth2      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:"HERMES I"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.422 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00

          Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Sensitivity:1/3

          Retry limit:4   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/92  Signal level=134/153  Noise level=134/153

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

----------

## MetalWarrior

 *Lotu wrote:*   

> It could be your pcmcia ports are not recognized. Are your motherboard chipset drivers correctly in kernel?

 

I think everything is set correctly in the kernel, because is the same working configuration of 2.6.9....

I do not use pcmcia-cs because I've never need it for my card..

I have a Dlink 650+ (the plus is important  :Wink: ) with a Texas Instrument chip, for which acx100 drivers worked well untill the last 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 went out..

----------

## MetalWarrior

WOW, 

my wireless card started working with the latest kernel.. If someone needs it, i can send him my kernel configuration  :Laughing: 

----------

